# Change my mind



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

How about a fun debate? glad you asked.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve used blue glue on cpvc. It’s still working, 12 yrs later. I’m not saying is ok. ✌


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cpvc is so rare out here even a small can will dry up between the first and second use. I convert to pex with a SB. No warranty.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Cpvc is so rare out here even a small can will dry up between the first and second use. I convert to pex with a SB. No warranty.


That’s what I do but I provide a warranty. Thankfully not much cpvc here. Freezes took care of most of it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

why glue it when you can use sharkbites??


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’ve seen CPVC 2 times in my life, Once about 20 years ago, and once a month or so ago, where a whole house was piped in in CPVC In downtown Toronto.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I can’t tell you how many almost full cans of cpvc glue I’ve thrown out. So I use sharkbite on tha BS pipe now.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I use Quest fittings on everything! Muhaha! 

The all-in-one pvc/cpvc/abs glue is allowed locally, so we keep a small can on the truck and I glue cpvc with that if I need to glue a joint.

To add fuel to this debate, that multipurpose glue is one of two locally approved methods to tie pvc pipe into an abs dwv system. The other is unshielded fernco couplings.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I can’t tell you how many almost full cans of cpvc glue I’ve thrown out. So I use sharkbite on tha BS pipe now.


I saw a compression valve on the CPVC pipe, I wasn’t sure if that was good. 
I don’t really like sharkbite, unless it’s temporary or if I have to use them, I will only use them if they’re not going to be inaccessible.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> I saw a compression valve on the CPVC pipe, I wasn’t sure if that was good.
> I don’t really like sharkbite, unless it’s temporary or if I have to use them, I will only use them if they’re not going to be inaccessible.


Yes, you can compress metal ferrules onto cpvc. 

Yeah, I would only use in open areas. To be honest no high end homes here have cpvc. 

Only shacks and fish camps really……


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yes, you can compress metal ferrules onto cpvc.
> 
> Yeah, I would only use in open areas. To be honest no high end homes here have cpvc.
> 
> Only shacks and fish camps really……


I was shocked to see CPVC in a home worth over $1.5M in a big city, I thought CPVC was mostly used in rural, cottages, farms RV/mobile type dwellings.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> I’ve seen CPVC 2 times in my life, Once about 20 years ago, and once a month or so ago, where a whole house was piped in in CPVC In downtown Toronto.


Tango plumbed that house I betcha lololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I use Quest fittings on everything! Muhaha!
> 
> The all-in-one pvc/cpvc/abs glue is allowed locally, so we keep a small can on the truck and I glue cpvc with that if I need to glue a joint.
> 
> To add fuel to this debate, that multipurpose glue is one of two locally approved methods to tie pvc pipe into an abs dwv system. The other is unshielded fernco couplings.


It's green glue errr excuse me cement


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> I was shocked to see CPVC in a home worth over $1.5M in a big city, I thought CPVC was mostly used in rural, cottages, farms RV/mobile type dwellings.


Tango strikes again lololololo


----------



## GreenToxon (Mar 27, 2016)

We’re doing a 35 apartment building on a podium deck.
City only approves Sch80 CPVC or Copper for Hot/Cold/Recirc piping hanging under the deck. 3/4”-4” 
Guess what they want to use?
At least it’s easily accessible for the future…


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

GreenToxon said:


> We’re doing a 35 apartment building on a podium deck.
> City only approves Sch80 CPVC or Copper for Hot/Cold/Recirc piping hanging under the deck. 3/4”-4”
> Guess what they want to use?
> At least it’s easily accessible for the future…


Sch 80 Cpvc is good stuff


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Logtec said:


> I was shocked to see CPVC in a home worth over $1.5M in a big city, I thought CPVC was mostly used in rural, cottages, farms RV/mobile type dwellings.



I was at a $2 million 4 story condo to with cpvc and compression stops. Leak call, guess what was leaking? Makes my skin crawl to see compression stops on cpvc. I sold new stops throughout the house, a Water Cop system and a whole house filtration package.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> I was at a $2 million 4 story condo to with cpvc and compression stops. Leak call, guess what was leaking? Makes my skin crawl to see compression stops on cpvc. I sold new stops throughout the house, a Water Cop system and a whole house filtration package.


You can wrap the ferrule with one or two wraps of Teflon tape to stop nuisance leaks. This is more common when you have a circulation water system.

I agree with you, skin crawl when I see it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I was at a $2 million 4 story condo to with cpvc and compression stops. Leak call, guess what was leaking? Makes my skin crawl to see compression stops on cpvc. I sold new stops throughout the house, a Water Cop system and a whole house filtration package.


Lucky sucker lololololol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

80% of the homes built here 2000 and up have CPVC in them 80% of them have compression stops on them. We, have used compression stops on them. Never had an issue with them being compression. Im more concerned of a dumbas5 not drying off the stub out good enough or cleaning the paint off of the pipe and the sh!t blowing off in the middle of the night. Florida air doesnt do copper right.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 80% of the homes built here 2000 and up have CPVC in them 80% of them have compression stops on them. We, have used compression stops on them. Never had an issue with them being compression. Im more concerned of a dumbas5 not drying off the stub out good enough or cleaning the paint off of the pipe and the sh!t blowing off in the middle of the night. Florida air doesnt do copper right.


As long as you lightly sand the Cpvc like copper and put some pipe dope on the threads it will be just fine,but I use glue on stops for Cpvc


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 80% of the homes built here 2000 and up have CPVC in them 80% of them have compression stops on them. We, have used compression stops on them. Never had an issue with them being compression. Im more concerned of a dumbas5 not drying off the stub out good enough or cleaning the paint off of the pipe and the sh!t blowing off in the middle of the night. Florida air doesnt do copper right.



Millions of jobs on your horizon. Flex a piece of new CPVC, then flex a 20 year old CPVC pipe. One of them will snap easily.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 80% of the homes built here 2000 and up have CPVC in them 80% of them have compression stops on them. We, have used compression stops on them. Never had an issue with them being compression. Im more concerned of a dumbas5 not drying off the stub out good enough or cleaning the paint off of the pipe and the sh!t blowing off in the middle of the night. Florida air doesnt do copper right.


CPVC is so cringe


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Millions of jobs on your horizon. Flex a piece of new CPVC, then flex a 20 year old CPVC pipe. One of them will snap easily.


you cant cut the sh!t with a pair of ratchet cutters. gotta use a saw blade and pull the teeth towards you or the sh!t breaks like glass.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No way would I compress cpvc with a compression stop.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Millions of jobs on your horizon. Flex a piece of new CPVC, then flex a 20 year old CPVC pipe. One of them will snap easily.


Yes but if secured straight it will last just about forever,at least the life of a house or blding


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Yes but if secured straight it will last just about forever,at least the life of a house or blding


Only if you built the house 😘


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We had a Florida plumber move here in the 90's. He did a few small jobs and then repiped several houses from galv to cpvc before getting a new job. Once or twice a year I fix a broken cpvc line he installed. 

Some of the houses at the bottom of the hill are on lightly chlorinated town water that comes first from a well. The other half up the top of the hill are on well or spring water. I don't think it's a water quality issue as the galv/copper in these homes is 80+yrs old. It's all Charlotte flogold or whatever it's called, done over the span of about 5 years so I don't think it's a bad batch of pipe/fittings. There are stickers from three different hardware stores on the stuff too.

Like most of you, cpvc water lines give me the willies, even more so than old galv.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

galvanized passing through a concrete slab tight up against an old piece of pressure treated lumber bottom plate. rotten as hell. seen it break right off at the slab trying to remove an old tub valve numerous times.


----------

